# Carbon Forks 1 1/8" non-integrated with m/g eyes



## itisaboutthebike (28 Nov 2010)

Carbon Forks 1 1/8" non-integrated with mudguard eyes wanted for my winter bike.

Aluminium steerer ok (must be 23cm long or more) and good condition


----------

